# Anybody been to Universal Studios while pg?



## Darlin65

We really wanted to go on our honeymoon but didn't get the chance so we are thinking of making that our last hoorah before baby comes. I found an official brochure and it seems there is a lot to do even pregnant especially some of the movie rides that have stationary seating. Part of what I loved about wdw was the scenery. We went with our 1yr old on our honeymoon so we had ride restrictions then and it was ok with me. I haven been to un. studios once in high school. I was thinking about just wearing some yoga/legging capris, sports sandal and a tunic tank to cover my bum. Forecast says it should be low 80's when we go (last weekend of Feb). Any tips?


----------



## Cuddle4

I'm not sure how far along you are but we went when I was in my third trimester and for ME it consisted of Too much standing and walking so my hubby rented me a cart to ride in next to them. Lol (our 11 yr old and 1 yr old at the time). I also had a little fan that blew misty air. Lol Like you said there were shows to watch and plenti of food to eat! Lol it was FUN. Great memories.


----------



## Darlin65

Yeah all the walking kind of concerns me but it's one day I think I can do it. Told hubby if not guess he will just have to push me around in a rented wheelchair :haha: Thinking of getting a support band for my belly/back. I'm really excited for the food! :haha:


----------



## sojourn

There is soooo much to do there! We had annual passes in my family for years and we would go at least once a month. We always liked to go in the middle of the week in months where there weren't any big holidays. I have it down to a science (not pregnant though!)
They have a bunch of shows and the movie rides should be fine. 

Things I do every SINGLE time we go:
Beetlejuice graveyard review
Horror Movie Makeup Show 
Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey (might not be there anymore)
The Dr. Suess-land ride with the sneetches. (It's like a train, you should be totally fine)
Terminator 3D (I *think* this is stationary, I could be remembering wrong)


I wouldn't go...but that's because I am a ride junkie and I would just be really sad and miserable that I couldn't do all of the crazy roller coasters :haha:
We went to a big county fair with some friends and I had a hard time not pouting since I couldn't do ANYTHING! I love that kind of stuff way too much just to see shows :)

Have fun!!


----------



## Darlin65

sojourn said:


> There is soooo much to do there! We had annual passes in my family for years and we would go at least once a month. We always liked to go in the middle of the week in months where there weren't any big holidays. I have it down to a science (not pregnant though!)
> They have a bunch of shows and the movie rides should be fine.
> 
> Things I do every SINGLE time we go:
> Beetlejuice graveyard review
> Horror Movie Makeup Show
> Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey (might not be there anymore)
> The Dr. Suess-land ride with the sneetches. (It's like a train, you should be totally fine)
> Terminator 3D (I *think* this is stationary, I could be remembering wrong)
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go...but that's because I am a ride junkie and I would just be really sad and miserable that I couldn't do all of the crazy roller coasters :haha:
> We went to a big county fair with some friends and I had a hard time not pouting since I couldn't do ANYTHING! I love that kind of stuff way too much just to see shows :)
> 
> Have fun!!

I will be sad that I have to miss out on some of the big rides but I will be glad to at least get to go. I am super excited about the new simpsons area :happydance: We love them and watch it all the time. I'm sad I can't ride the ride tho :cry: I guess there is one that should be tamer tho :shrug: DH and I really wanted to go on our honeymoon but we just didn't have the money to do that and wdw so this makes perfect sense to be our last big trip before LO comes. We were g2g to Vegas before DS and didn't and I regret it so much. I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## sojourn

Fun!
I think you'll have a good time. We kind of did a last hurrah trip, but it was just heading down to S.Florida (where my husband is from) so that he could golf and fish while I took long naps, ate yummy weird foods and hung out with the couple of friends I have there. We are planning to take the baby when he's about 6 weeks old, but we wanted one last baby-free travel time. 

We live about 1.75hrs from Orlando, and my husband hates theme parks anyway. Luckily, my mom still loves them, so I'll have plenty of opportunity to ditch the baby with dad and hit Islands of Adventure until I puke!


----------



## Marythefairy

I think you need to have a read about all the rides and see if you will be annoyed at the ones you can't go on. For me the best 4 things at universal are the mummy ride. Rip ride rocket men in black and the Simpson's ride. All of which are a no if your pregnant. Having said that my sister hates big rides but loved the studios for shrek despicable me terminator and twister all of which have static seats for pregnant mommies. Plus there are lots of other good shows too so you could easily fill a day. I guess it's what kind of theme-Park go-er you are :) also as a kind of aside I don't think the scenery and theming is anywhere near as good as Disney. I could wander around magic kingdom all day but universal is all about the rides and shows. One of the forums I read has a section for pregnant mommies it's on thedibb.co.UK and I'm sure they will answer any questions you have there. Have fun


----------



## Darlin65

I've been before so I know what it is like, I've just never been pg. I didn't get to ride any of the big rides then either because of the group I was with. I still thought the atmosphere and things were enjoyable like wdw.


----------



## x__amour

I went to Magic Kingdom on Saturday. (26+6) It was fun and I rode a few things that had no height restrictions, no jolts, etc., but by the end of the day I was limping and crying my legs hurt so much so I would definitely go sooner rather than later!


----------

